# Transmission problems in a 92 chevy 2500



## daveolejnik (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a 92 chevy 2500 with a 700r4 trans. I have had nothing but problems with this transmission. I use the truck for hauling equipment and plowing. I had the transmission rebuilt by the best guy around aprox 2 years ago. I ended up bringing it back to him several times that first year. Granted I was pulling 15000lbs every day with it that year. He did stand behind his warrenty and fixed it every time (he had to of had the tranny out 4-5 times). I quit doing construction last year so I just use the truck for plowing now. He finally got all the bugs worked out of the tranny, and it seamed like it was working great. Now I was out plowing, and the hose that goes to the tranny cooler came loose and the tranny started to slip. I fixed the leak, and filled it up with fluid. It seemed like it wasn't slipping anymore but it wasn't shifting right. I finished plowing my accounts and went home. The next day I went to plow my driveway out and It wouldn't shift into 2nd gear. By the time I got back to my garage I lost reverse and it would barley go forward. I talked to the transmission guy and he said I burnt the bands out. He said its less then $50 In parts but he had to pull the transmission. He said the total bill would be between $500- $600. Ive just had it with these 700r4 transmissions. I was thinking of going to a th350 or a th400 tranny instead. I really don't need the overdrive. I wanted someone else's opinion. Should I keep the 700r4 tranny and have him go through it again for $500-$600 or just give up on that tranny and switch to a different kind??? Also is it common practice to just cut the tranny lines and run a hose over them with clamps to the transmission cooler? I keep having leaks from the hoses. I put 3 hose clamps on each end were the hose goes over the metal line. I wanted to just run the metal lines instead of the rubber hose but the tranny cooler is made for the rubber hose. Has anyone else had problems with this type of set-up?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

A TH350 really isn't any stronger than a TH700R4. A TH400 would be stronger, but you'd need to find one, a transfer case and adapter to match, driveshafts.. not to mention wiring for the kickdown because the 700 uses a TV cable... And to top that off, a TH400 has a lot less first gear compared to the 700 (2.48 vs 3.06).

Personally I'd go thru the 700 again. Not the tranny's fault your line fell off. There are a lot of upgrade parts available for them these days too.

If I cut the line I flare the end and add a flare-to-hose barb fitting on the end, never had a problem with those coming off or leaking. Failing that I'd still flare the end before sticking the hose over, THEN clamp it so at least it can't fall off, even if it leaked a little.

Just slipping a hose over a cut off line is asking for trouble, IMO.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I think a 4L60E is similar to the 700R4 transmissions. But ask about the beefed up sun gear for the reverse too. Tell them what you are towing/pushing this time to make sure it lasts a long time. Do you have a trans cooler on that truck??? It will greatly help your truck and extend the life of the tranny


----------



## daveolejnik (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a trans cooler on it. Thats what caused the problem this time. The transmission was upgraded. He said it had everything done to it that could be done. I told him that I was pulling 15000+LBS on a daily basis, and plowing. The transmission was working good until the line started leaking. Do they make tranmission coolers that have the metal lines instead of the rubber hoses? I really think thats a poor design considering how much pressure there under.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

daveolejnik;500745 said:


> There is a trans cooler on it. Thats what caused the problem this time. The transmission was upgraded. He said it had everything done to it that could be done. I told him that I was pulling 15000+LBS on a daily basis, and plowing. The transmission was working good until the line started leaking. Do they make tranmission coolers that have the metal lines instead of the rubber hoses? I really think thats a poor design considering how much pressure there under.


Coolers with a metal line? Sure they do. Shop around a bit. But trannys don't produce that much pressure, especially compared to say hydraulics...


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Early 700R4 were junk. Thats why GM redid them and changed the name.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Be certain to use "transmission hose"*

there is a specific product designed for transmission fluid. I have had it on all my trucks for several years, as the factory lines would rust, I replaced the line with hose and clamps, and I have never had a issue, or a clamp loosen up.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Also tell him to use the kevlar clutch discs etc when he redoes it. And the beefiest parts he can find. Also try a converter with a lower stall setting.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

How about buying the right equipment for the job? No way should you be towing 15,000 with an old 3/4 ton IMO. 
If all you are using it for is plowing now, the 700 will be fine IF it is rebuilt properly and IF the lines are properly installed so they don't fall off. You can use fuel line for it too, just not regular rubber hose. I've done the clamp thing before, always leaks after a few heat cycles, tighten again it should be fine. I like to put an extra long piece of hose over the line at the 'splice' with extra clamps, so if it tears of ruptures you could slide a new section down and reclamp it.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Thats why I like my 5 spd.


----------

